# What's the highlight of your 2013?



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Two days to go, and we'll be in 2014. Looking back to this year, what is the highlight of your year, including the lows and downs in your life? I'll list mine. :0

* Going to Japan for 2 weeks. My first trip abroad! Definitely the highlight of my year. 

* Being regular in work.

* Discovering Prokofiev and other composer

What's yours?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Not exploding. 

But I know I've jinxed it now.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Doing some of the hardest things I've ever done in my whole life, musically. I did TWO operas this year, also a Summer Week of Masterclasses. I private taught for the first time, and also had my principal flute debut with my university's premiere orchestra. A number of major set-backs on the way too (like not getting anywhere near winning 2 competitions ), but I think over all it was a good year where I was challenged personally.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I got married, finished my M.Sc. (which I hated), and got a job (which I love). It's been a good year.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Eating a baguette with brie and some other stuff whilst waiting for the train at Glacière metro station, my first stay in Paris.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

-Preparing for retirement (Positive)
-Returning to classical music (Positive)
-Enrolling in the Wounded Warrior Program (Neutral)
-Hardly being able to do anything pain-free (Negative)
-Watching my golf game go south (Negative)
-Establishing plans to purchase a golf course so my game can continue going south, for free, until I die (Positive)
-Joining this site (TBD)


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Midnight of December 31, 2013!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My mother-in-law came to live with us for about 3 months; that's almost half a year!!

With the above in mind, I'm confident 2014 will be a major improvement.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

ahammel said:


> I got married, finished my M.Sc. (which I hated), and got a job (which I love). It's been a good year.


Congratulations for all three achievements!

For me, discovering Shostakovich's 11th Symphony. (Moved house twice too, but that was more of a lowlight!)


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

ahammel said:


> I got married, finished my M.Sc. (which I hated)


ssssssssssssss
Both?


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I will list only the positives:

I have found a job that I am tremendously proud of and that makes me go to the office with a smile in the mornings (apart from the weeks before Christmas when it becomes a witches' cauldron).
I have discovered lots of great music.
I have travelled to Bayreuth (it was just a visit, not an opera night, but simply being there and walking the same streets the Meister walked, was quite special). 
And while on the same journey, I have seen the brightest stars I have ever seen in my life in the sky over the North Sea.


----------



## AndreasFink (Feb 11, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> I will list only the positives:
> 
> And while on the same journey, I have seen the brightest stars I have ever seen in my life in the sky over the North Sea.


OH YES!!! Those three evenings were maybe the most positive moment for me in this year, when we were together on that sea coast! No clouds at all, no light from the town direction, and the result - a just undescribable star sky, even with the MILKY WAY!!!


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

A big family holiday to celebrate our mother's 80th birthday and early retirement were my biggest highlights.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

techniquest said:


> mother's 80th birthday and early retirement


ha, I knew that's where we were headed 

in all honesty, congrats to your mum.

my favourite things this year were moving to an easier department at work and going to Glyndebourne 3 times


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

After an awful year, some better things happening in recent months: we have bought additional working/living space about 50 meters from our home/gallery (Thursday we get the key), and we have decided to take most of the furniture of my late father.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I agree with SiegendesLicht, only positives
Never dwell on bad things in the past
I was given the opportunity to work for another team on a project, that was fantastic
I have a job (pretty good in these times)
My youngest is confidant enough to be looking for a "doctorate" course for this year
Things can always be better, SO aim for the stars - you may hit the moon


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

My highlight of 2013 was 2013


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

Deciding to stop the guitar and become a pianist (that's risky ! I don't care I have a great teacher).

Having a cool girlfriend for a few months - and now we're friends, even though I'm affraid that with the distance and her living her life and probably finding a great music school somewhere in Europe, I might end up being friend-less again.

Going to Paris for the first time too, CoAG ! Except I just had to take the TGV two hours to get there. I had the luck to have two great lessons with very two good concert guitarists there, and their advices are so good that they're as useful to me as a pianist as they were when I was a guitarist. Definitely a good experience.


No highs or downs, just interesting changes.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

2013 was one of the most difficult of my 31 years. That said, a few positives certainly: most appropriate to this forum is that this is the year I really began my piano education. I've come much further than expected and it's truly a joy. I get along really well with my instructor. Also, I've been working on taking better care of myself this year....finally. I'm excercising three days per week. And I've been blessed with amazing support from my husband and others in my life this year that I've really needed.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't wish to put a damper on all the positive things my fellow TC members have written about and experienced in 2013. :scold: However, from my perspective, I'm just glad it's finally over! :trp:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I know this is an old one, but I forgot to add: my first Christmas at home with my husband and our children! We've always traveled downstate to see our families, but we chose to do that in Mid-December so we could spend Christmas Day at home. We both feel children should be able to be in their own house for Christmas. it was wonderful and relaxing!


----------

